# Girls DA vs ECNL



## zags77

Quick question and maybe its been answered already.  Can clubs that were awarded a Girls Developmental Academy for the fall of 2017 be both apart of the USDA and ECNL?


----------



## bababooey

Yes, see Blues, Slammers, Eagles, West Coast, SD Surf, et al.


----------



## CaliKlines

The players cannot participate in both leagues, but the club will be able to field teams in both. Just as some of the DA clubs will have teams in the US Youth Soccer National League as well.


----------



## zags77

So in theory each existing ECNL club will just add 3 additional DA teams, ie Blues, West Coast etc, for clubs like Beach and LAPFC it will just mean the addition of 3 additional DA teams???

The main difference between the 2 being "ECNL is age-pure; member clubs field teams at the five age groups, from U-14 to U-18. The DA teams field U-14, U-16 and U-18 teams.  Also ECNL allows players to play in high school and the DA will not"


----------



## CaliKlines

zags77 said:


> So in theory each existing ECNL club will just add 3 additional DA teams, ie Blues, West Coast etc, for clubs like Beach and LAPFC it will just mean the addition of 3 additional DA teams???
> 
> The main difference between the 2 being "ECNL is age-pure; member clubs field teams at the five age groups, from U-14 to U-18. The DA teams field U-14, U-16 and U-18 teams.  Also ECNL allows players to play in high school and the DA will not"


Yes, along with the fact that ECNL is run by US Club Soccer, while the Girls Developmental Academy is overseen by US Soccer, providing the primary pathway and most direct route to Youth National Teams and hopefully, eventually, the US Women's National Team. Also, Girls DA teams will practice 4x per week by USSF A & B Level coaches. The Girls DA will be for the serious player, who wants to exploit their skills and talents to the fullest. (And also for the college coaches who want to populate their programs with that type of player.)


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Yes, along with the fact that ECNL is run by US Club Soccer, while the Girls Developmental Academy is overseen by US Soccer, providing the primary pathway and most direct route to Youth National Teams and hopefully, eventually, the US Women's National Team. Also, Girls DA teams will practice 4x per week by USSF A & B Level coaches. The Girls DA will be for the serious player, who wants to exploit their skills and talents to the fullest. (And also for the college coaches who want to populate their programs with that type of player.)


Cali I'm sorry but I have to interject.  First, it ASSUMED that the DA will be the most direct pathway to the national team but is has yet to be proven.  The top players and their choice of leagues will determine that.  Second, the GDA coaches will be the same coaches and not all of them will have A or B licenses.  Finally, there are only about 40 YNT pool players per graduating class and north of 320 colleges playing D1 alone so there are not nearly enough players that are YNT quality to go around.  Most will go to about 8-12 programs which is why even those programs recruit international YNT talent in order to fill our their rosters with equivalent talent.  Every top program has some non YNT talent on it in order to fill out their roster.  They simply build around the talent.

Not to mention how many YNT players that are busts in college.


----------



## espola

CaliKlines said:


> Yes, along with the fact that ECNL is run by US Club Soccer, while the Girls Developmental Academy is overseen by US Soccer, providing the primary pathway and most direct route to Youth National Teams and hopefully, eventually, the US Women's National Team. Also, Girls DA teams will practice 4x per week by USSF A & B Level coaches. The Girls DA will be for the serious player, who wants to exploit their skills and talents to the fullest. (And also for the college coaches who want to populate their programs with that type of player.)


How long do you think that will take to come true?  It appears that they did not learn much from the teething problems encountered by the boys DA program.


----------



## BornToRun

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali I'm sorry but I have to interject.  First, it ASSUMED that the DA will be the most direct pathway to the national team but is has yet to be proven.  The top players and their choice of leagues will determine that.  Second, the GDA coaches will be the same coaches and not all of them will have A or B licenses.  Finally, there are only about 40 YNT pool players per graduating class and north of 320 colleges playing D1 alone so there are not nearly enough players that are YNT quality to go around.  Most will go to about 8-12 programs which is why even those programs recruit international YNT talent in order to fill our their rosters with equivalent talent.  Every top program has some non YNT talent on it in order to fill out their roster.  They simply build around the talent.
> 
> Not to mention how many YNT players that are busts in college.


The mandates state that it is a  requirement for DA clubs to put their top players on the DA team.  GDA coaches are also required to have A or B licenses per the rules.  I am guessing This does not preclude "assistant" coaches with lower level licenses, but that is just my supposition.  I also heard rumor that DOCs cannot be DA head coaches as they are supposed to oversee the program, not coach the teams-- but that was just a rumor.  I do not know how they will police/enforce these rules though.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali I'm sorry but I have to interject.  First, it ASSUMED that the DA will be the most direct pathway to the national team but is has yet to be proven.  The top players and their choice of leagues will determine that.


You can interject all you want, but who runs the YNT program? US Soccer. Who runs the US Women's National team? US Soccer. Here is a direct quote from US Soccer, the organization that runs both the YNT programs and the US WNT:

_The program will feature three combined age groups: U-14/15, U-16/17 and U-18/19. Clubs will be expected to train a minimum of four times per week. The combined age groups will require clubs to form teams with a balanced roster of players from two distinct birth years and encourage clubs to provide "play up" opportunities. *The games will be scouted by U.S. Soccer and the program will serve as the primary pathway to U.S. Soccer's Youth National Teams.*
_


----------



## mbeach

CaliKlines said:


> You can interject all you want, but who runs the YNT program? US Soccer. Who runs the US Women's National team? US Soccer. Here is a direct quote from US Soccer, the organization that runs both the YNT programs and the US WNT:
> 
> _The program will feature three combined age groups: U-14/15, U-16/17 and U-18/19. Clubs will be expected to train a minimum of four times per week. The combined age groups will require clubs to form teams with a balanced roster of players from two distinct birth years and encourage clubs to provide "play up" opportunities. *The games will be scouted by U.S. Soccer and the program will serve as the primary pathway to U.S. Soccer's Youth National Teams.*_


Please, do not present the facts so straightforwardly. You will put an end to the discussion!


----------



## MakeAPlay

BornToRun said:


> The mandates state that it is a  requirement for DA clubs to put their top players on the DA team.  GDA coaches are also required to have A or B licenses per the rules.  I am guessing This does not preclude "assistant" coaches with lower level licenses, but that is just my supposition.  I also heard rumor that DOCs cannot be DA head coaches as they are supposed to oversee the program, not coach the teams-- but that was just a rumor.  I do not know how they will police/enforce these rules though.


Sounds like guidelines to me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> You can interject all you want, but who runs the YNT program? US Soccer. Who runs the US Women's National team? US Soccer. Here is a direct quote from US Soccer, the organization that runs both the YNT programs and the US WNT:
> 
> _The program will feature three combined age groups: U-14/15, U-16/17 and U-18/19. Clubs will be expected to train a minimum of four times per week. The combined age groups will require clubs to form teams with a balanced roster of players from two distinct birth years and encourage clubs to provide "play up" opportunities. *The games will be scouted by U.S. Soccer and the program will serve as the primary pathway to U.S. Soccer's Youth National Teams.*_



Cali I get it they SAY that it will be the direct path, however, at the end of the day they are going to pick the players that they are going to pick regardless of where they come from.  Second, the U20 YNT for the next cycle will come from college and the U17 team for the next cycle is already for the most part picked (that's why they had the U15 team compete in two tournaments).  If you honestly think that the US soccer federation is that transparent I have a bridge in Newport Beach that I would like to sell you.


----------



## MakeAPlay

mbeach said:


> Please, do not present the facts so straightforwardly. You will put an end to the discussion!


Mbeach I get it you are a Beach homer and stoked to be getting GDA.  I have a friend that is a Beach homer too.  What you and Cali are failing to realize (and I get it you haven't had players in the "transparent" YNT system yet) is that US soccer is far from transparent and will only release the talking points that they want to emphasize.  You and Cali believe that stuff is you want but they have yet to work out the details and will likely only issue guidance for the clubs and allow them to "figure it out" on their own.  You are still assuming this is about development and not control.


----------



## mbeach

MakeAPlay said:


> Mbeach I get it you are a Beach homer and stoked to be getting GDA.  I have a friend that is a Beach homer too.  What you and Cali are failing to realize (and I get it you haven't had players in the "transparent" YNT system yet) is that US soccer is far from transparent and will only release the talking points that they want to emphasize.  You and Cali believe that stuff is you want but they have yet to work out the details and will likely only issue guidance for the clubs and allow them to "figure it out" on their own.  You are still assuming this is about development and not control.


I am only a homer of my girls, my handle has more to do with my lack of imagination than anything else.
I am probably wrong, but it sounds from your comment inside the brackets that you and your daughter may have had a bad experience with US Soccer. 
For me, the "existing early guidance", e.g. four days of training, improved coaching through higher licensing and continuous education, fewer games played throughout the year (instead of a shorter season conditioned by HS, which means higher risk on injury), etc. is already a clear improvement. If US Soccer needs to take an active leadership position to improve developmet (which to me is the need for control you are talking about), that is okay and a welcomed development.
At some point you need to acknowledge that you are at odds  not only with US Soccer, but also with the leadership of most top ECNL clubs (an in particular all clubs in SoCal), which have applied en masse to DA. That is a lot of expertise that you are dismissing. Maybe you are right and know more than most professionals in the field, but it is unlikely.


----------



## SDSteve760

New here. Quick question each club that is awarded a DA team how many teams of each age group will they get? Like say LAGSD gets an academy team U14/15 do they only get 1 team for each age group or will they have multiple U14/15 DA teams?


----------



## madcow

Only 1


----------



## shales1002

CaliKlines said:


> You can interject all you want, but who runs the YNT program? US Soccer. Who runs the US Women's National team? US Soccer. Here is a direct quote from US Soccer, the organization that runs both the YNT programs and the US WNT:
> 
> _The program will feature three combined age groups: U-14/15, U-16/17 and U-18/19. Clubs will be expected to train a minimum of four times per week. The combined age groups will require clubs to form teams with a balanced roster of players from two distinct birth years and encourage clubs to provide "play up" opportunities. *The games will be scouted by U.S. Soccer and the program will serve as the primary pathway to U.S. Soccer's Youth National Teams.*_


The key word is "Primary".  There are many states without a GDA with girls currently on the YNT or in the pool. So, will those girls no longer be needed based on geography? Sorry it's all propaganda, and top talent will be discovered regardless of league. Besides players and parents will have a say so about the process. I personally know several girls in private schools on scholarship for soccer. Will they stop playing high school, lose their scholarships, and play GDA because US Soccer said so?


----------



## soccermanifesto

MakeAPlay said:


> Cali I get it they SAY that it will be the direct path, however, at the end of the day they are going to pick the players that they are going to pick regardless of where they come from.  Second, the U20 YNT for the next cycle will come from college and the U17 team for the next cycle is already for the most part picked (that's why they had the U15 team compete in two tournaments).  If you honestly think that the US soccer federation is that transparent I have a bridge in Newport Beach that I would like to sell you.


OMG shut up already.  Caliklines demonstrably proved you wrong and you still have to say "but"and bloviate self-important generalities like you're in the "super know."    You're not Jill Ellis, April Heinrichs or BJ Snow.  They set up this system.  They talk to the DA clubs and have their designated scouts stay on top of certain players even when they're not called into YNT camps.  You humiliated  Zoro calling out his kid like a scumbag.  Have you no shame? Just enjoy that your kid is awesome according to you and will be headlining the next 4 Olympics and next 5 World Cups to hear you talk and "modestly hint."

Regardless of whether your daughter is awesome or not,  I guarantee she has more class than you.


----------



## SDSteve760

madcow said:


> Only 1


Thanks Madcow


----------



## NoGoal

mbeach said:


> I am only a homer of my girls, my handle has more to do with my lack of imagination than anything else.
> I am probably wrong, but it sounds from your comment inside the brackets that you and your daughter may have had a bad experience with US Soccer.
> At some point you need to acknowledge that you are at odds  not only with US Soccer


You are NOT probably wrong, you are very WRONG about MAP!

MAP has pulled the curtains back and sees that US Soccer is all about money and power.  US Soccer is serving value added DA league propaganda and many posters are punch drunk on it.


----------



## mbeach

NoGoal said:


> You are NOT probably wrong, you are very WRONG about MAP!
> 
> MAP has pulled the curtains back and sees that US Soccer is all about money and power.  US Soccer is serving value added DA league propaganda and many posters are punch drunk on it.


Thanks for making me laugh so hard. Money and power do not go very well with women soccer, and that "value added DA league propaganda" is a classic. 
I really think you need a tin foil hat, otherwise the radiation emitted by the goebbelsian propaganda of US Soccer, that one that is coming from behind the curtain, may fry your brains. Do not forget to ground well the hat, otherwise it does not work well.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

shales1002 said:


> Sorry it's all propaganda, and top talent will be discovered regardless of league. Besides players and parents will have a say so about the process.


Are you plagiarizing from Caliklines old posts promoting National League over ECNL?


----------



## NoGoal

mbeach said:


> Thanks for making me laugh so hard. Money and power do not go very well with women soccer, and that "value added DA league propaganda" is a classic.
> I really think you need a tin foil hat, otherwise the radiation emitted by the goebbelsian propaganda of US Soccer, that one that is coming from behind the curtain, may fry your brains. Do not forget to ground well the hat, otherwise it does not work well.


Talking about jibberish.  You probably don't even know what the term value added is,  lmao!

There isn't a lot of money to be made as a pro women's soccer player, but it seems that you fail to distinguish between what a pro womens soccer player makes (micro) vs a lucrative girls CLUB and the soccer league they play in (macro).  All of which is funded by parents!  If I am wearing a tin foil hat then I crown you the white dunce hat.



As for your post about MAP,  you really have "NO" idea what your posting about when you are calling him out.  If you can't read between the lines, it wouldn't surprise me.  It's beyond your pay grade.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

NoGoal said:


> Talking about jibberish.  You probably don't even know what the term value added is,  lmao!
> 
> There isn't a lot of money to be made as a pro women's soccer player, but it seems that you can't comprehend the difference between a pro womens soccer player's annual income vs a lucrative girls CLUB and the soccer league they play in that is for the most part funded by parents.  If I am wearing a tin foil hat then you must be wearing the white dunce hat.
> 
> As for your post about MAP,  you really have "NO" idea what your posting about when you are calling him out.  If you can't read between the lines, it wouldn't surprise me.  It's beyond your pay grade.


ECNL, U.S. Soccer, and the like are non-profits.  There is nothing "lucrative" about them.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> ECNL, U.S. Soccer, and the like are non-profits.  There is nothing "lucrative" about them.


FYI, Blue Shield of CA and Kaiser Permanente are also non-profits....yeah nothing "lucrative" about health insurance and the CEO, VPs, Directors and Physicians who work there.  Get a clue!

The Legends DOC drives an Audi A6, if bought new is about 60K.  Back in 2008 when the economy was in a great recession.  Josh Hodges still made 83K.  I'm sure in 2016 he is close to or making more than the Khoury's annual income (see below), because JH doesn't have a twin brother to split the DOC salary.



Slammers non-profit tax filing shows the Khoury brothers made 155K each back in 2012.  Yeah club soccer isn't lucrative at all!


Finally, IMO more power to the DOC's above for making a nice living running and teaching soccer.  Got to LOVE capitalism, because it's the American way.  BTW, all info. posted is public information and can be Googled!


----------



## NoGoalItAll

Shocking!  I'm aghast.    And I thought non-profit organizations operated exclusively using volunteers.  Those darn executives and doctors at Kaiser earning salaries and such.   

Sampson makes $138K and Hodges makes $125K.  Sounds like standard rates for DOCs.  Not sure why Slammers needs two, however.


----------



## soccermanifesto

NoGoal said:


> FYI, Blue Shield of CA and Kaiser Permanente are also non-profits....yeah nothing "lucrative" about health insurance and the CEO, VPs, Directors and Physicians who work there.  Get a clue!
> 
> The Legends DOC drives an Audi A6, if bought new is about 60K.  Back in 2008 when the economy was in a great recession.  Josh Hodges still made 83K.  I'm sure in 2016 he is close to or making more than the Khoury's annual income (see below), because JH doesn't have a twin brother to split the DOC salary.
> 
> View attachment 86
> 
> Slammers non-profit tax filing shows the Khoury brothers made 155K each back in 2012.  Yeah club soccer isn't lucrative at all!
> View attachment 84
> 
> Finally, IMO more power to the DOC's above for making a nice living running and teaching soccer.  Got to LOVE capitalism, because it's the American way.  BTW, all info. posted is public information and can be Googled!


Do you live at the poverty line?

155k a year is "lucrative?" In SoCal?  These DOCs will soon be acquiring media companies and retiring to Maui any moment like the Mark Cubans they are.

Those coaches should be ashamed and suffer for their sport.

Is it a power grab by US Soccer?  Yes.  Does it make life easier for them?  Yes.  Have you talked to the YNT scouts?  They're sick of wasting their time going to various states non ECNL  tourneys and not finding ANY  great hidden gems.   As in "they flew me to Texas or insert the state and I didn't find one kid."  Sorry, Caliklines or Beach peeps.  The numbers don't help you that Legends or insert the  non ECNL club  is just as good as the top ECNL clubs, but happy Legends got DA because that may be an equalizer for them.

"Great players will be found regardless of DA."  Maybe.  Eventually.   See how that works for you.  Maybe your Susie is the exception playing for the local club that will be discovered for the YNT or the ubercollege.  If so, more power to you. You "beat" the system.

Most, if not virtually all of the top players will play DA.  If you fight the system on some high moral ground good for you.  Your player will limit their improvement because they won't be playing against top competition and with the top players.

Please feel free to keep posting  your "power to the  players, my Ashley Morgan is awesome and better than your kid and she will never give up poorly played HS rah rah soccer and doesn't need DA because she's a generational next level Marta 2.0 talent...continue your  free mason Knights Templar cash grab theories about DA."   If you were running the YNTs and WNTs, you'd want to control your feeder system too.  Make sure certain things are being taught and emphasized. It's common sense.

For those that have YNT players or college freshmen that played 10 full minutes of D1 recently  and feel extra cocky about it, chill.    I've seen top players bounced or not called into camps anymore for various reasons.  I've  seen unfortunate injuries that awesome players never fully came back from so a little humility please?

And whatever your issues with someone on this board (and yes, I get it, Zoro is the self proclaimed expert on everything based on...not sure exactly), going after their kid or their college as a way to humiliate someone is disgusting.  Low.  Really effing low.  Scumbag low.  You should literally be ashamed.

The playing field has changed and DA is a leg up on getting recruited by colleges and possible YNT.  You can say it hasn't been proven, but you'd be wrong and living in the past.  There's a new reality and there's always people that deny and fears change and live in the past. 

Now that I've offended hopefully everyone, Good luck to all your kids.  Hope they all maximize their talents and opportunities and end up in positive situations.


----------



## NoGoal

soccermanifesto said:


> Do you live at the poverty line?
> 
> 155k a year is "lucrative?" In SoCal?  These DOCs will soon be acquiring media companies and retiring to Maui any moment like the Mark Cubans they are.
> 
> Those coaches should be ashamed and suffer for their sport.
> 
> Is it a power grab by US Soccer?  Yes.  Does it make life easier for them?  Yes.  Have you talked to the YNT scouts?  They're sick of wasting their time going to various states non ECNL  tourneys and not finding ANY  great hidden gems.   As in "they flew me to Texas or insert the state and I didn't find one kid."  Sorry, Caliklines or Beach peeps.  The numbers don't help you that Legends or insert the  non ECNL club  is just as good as the top ECNL clubs, but happy Legends got DA because that may be an equalizer for them.
> 
> "Great players will be found regardless of DA."  Maybe.  Eventually.   See how that works for you.  Maybe your Susie is the exception playing for the local club that will be discovered for the YNT or the ubercollege.  If so, more power to you. You "beat" the system.
> 
> Most, if not virtually all of the top players will play DA.  If you fight the system on some high moral ground good for you.  Your player will limit their improvement because they won't be playing against top competition and with the top players.
> 
> Please feel free to keep posting  your "power to the  players, my Ashley Morgan is awesome and better than your kid and she will never give up poorly played HS rah rah soccer and doesn't need DA because she's a generational next level Marta 2.0 talent...continue your  free mason Knights Templar cash grab theories about DA."   If you were running the YNTs and WNTs, you'd want to control your feeder system too.  Make sure certain things are being taught and emphasized. It's common sense.
> 
> For those that have YNT players or college freshmen that played 10 full minutes of D1 recently  and feel extra cocky about it, chill.    I've seen top players bounced or not called into camps anymore for various reasons.  I've  seen unfortunate injuries that awesome players never fully came back from so a little humility please?
> 
> And whatever your issues with someone on this board (and yes, I get it, Zoro is the self proclaimed expert on everything based on...not sure exactly), going after their kid or their college as a way to humiliate someone is disgusting.  Low.  Really effing low.  Scumbag low.  You should literally be ashamed.
> 
> The playing field has changed and DA is a leg up on getting recruited by colleges and possible YNT.  You can say it hasn't been proven, but you'd be wrong and living in the past.  There's a new reality and there's always people that deny and fears change and live in the past.
> 
> Now that I've offended hopefully everyone, Good luck to all your kids.  Hope they all maximize their talents and opportunities and end up in positive situations.


I highly suggest you learn to read my posts based on what I was replying too!

Zoro actually posted that his DD was a better player and a smarter academic student than MAP's.  Like I just typed above, you need to learn how to read based on a posters reply.  I like Zoro, but once he compared his DD to MAP's, everything is free game!

Like I posted prior, the health insurance industry is a lucrative profession and I will beat I make at least double what ever your salary is.

Lastly, it's not how much you make, it's how much you spend!  A club coach and DOC do NOT pay for their air fare, hotel, car rental, gas and meals when traveling to coach their teams.  That is paid by us parents!


----------



## soccermanifesto

NoGoal said:


> I highly suggest you learn to read my posts based on what I was replying too!
> 
> Zoro actually posted that his DD was a better player and a smarter academic student than MAP's.  Like I justed typed above, you need to learn how to read based on a posters reply.  I like Zoro, but once he compared his DD to MAP's, everything is free game!
> 
> Like I posted prior, the health insurance industry is a lucrative profession and I will beat I make at least double what ever your salary is.
> 
> Lastly, it's not how much you make, it's how much you spend!  A club coach and DOC do NOT pay for their air fare, hotel, car rental, gas and meals when traveling to coach their teams.  That is paid by us parents!


I don't think you make very much money at all if you're obsessed with the fact that coaches don't have to pay air fare.  People that make a decent living don't obsess on such things.  What neighborhood in Malibu or Bev Hills do you live in?   Or are you in the Palisades? Let's go to a Hillary Clinton fundraiser together, donate 30k,  and get our pictures taken.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccermanifesto said:


> OMG shut up already.  Caliklines demonstrably proved you wrong and you still have to say "but"and bloviate self-important generalities like you're in the "super know."    You're not Jill Ellis, April Heinrichs or BJ Snow.  They set up this system.  They talk to the DA clubs and have their designated scouts stay on top of certain players even when they're not called into YNT camps.  You humiliated  Zoro calling out his kid like a scumbag.  Have you no shame? Just enjoy that your kid is awesome according to you and will be headlining the next 4 Olympics and next 5 World Cups to hear you talk and "modestly hint."
> 
> Regardless of whether your daughter is awesome or not,  I guarantee she has more class than you.


Ha ha.  Pretty funny.  You know nothing about me so I can only laugh at your ignorance.  Let me reply to your crap in order.

First, Cali did nothing but repost what was released to the masses.  Regardless of what I do or don't know if you believe that what was released was the whole story good for you.  Cali is pretty much making things up as he goes.  He has no experience with the national team or high level sports for that matter.  He can be blind leading the blind all he wants it doesn't affect me.

Second,  I don't assume that I know more than any US national team coach about soccer.  What I can say with 100% certainty is that I know people and processes and I can smell BS a mile away.  I also happen to know a few people. 

Third,  Zoro got humiliated because he stepped into the ring with someone out of his weight class and tried to call out my player based upon his player.  What an idiot like him forgets is that he is such a narcissist that he had already given enough facts that a person with half a brain could verify the veracity of his statements.  He learned what plenty that overstate their resume have found before.  It's easy to verify your lies when they are public record.

Finally regarding my player.  You can read into what I say about my player all you want to.  Her play speaks for itself and i have no need to defend it.  Trust me this board will light up about her by the end of the season and idiots like you won't even realize she is my player.  And of course my baby is classy!  She was raised by me.

Don't hate the player hate the game!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccermanifesto said:


> Do you live at the poverty line?
> 
> 155k a year is "lucrative?" In SoCal?  These DOCs will soon be acquiring media companies and retiring to Maui any moment like the Mark Cubans they are.
> 
> Those coaches should be ashamed and suffer for their sport.
> 
> Is it a power grab by US Soccer?  Yes.  Does it make life easier for them?  Yes.  Have you talked to the YNT scouts?  They're sick of wasting their time going to various states non ECNL  tourneys and not finding ANY  great hidden gems.   As in "they flew me to Texas or insert the state and I didn't find one kid."  Sorry, Caliklines or Beach peeps.  The numbers don't help you that Legends or insert the  non ECNL club  is just as good as the top ECNL clubs, but happy Legends got DA because that may be an equalizer for them.
> 
> "Great players will be found regardless of DA."  Maybe.  Eventually.   See how that works for you.  Maybe your Susie is the exception playing for the local club that will be discovered for the YNT or the ubercollege.  If so, more power to you. You "beat" the system.
> 
> Most, if not virtually all of the top players will play DA.  If you fight the system on some high moral ground good for you.  Your player will limit their improvement because they won't be playing against top competition and with the top players.
> 
> Please feel free to keep posting  your "power to the  players, my Ashley Morgan is awesome and better than your kid and she will never give up poorly played HS rah rah soccer and doesn't need DA because she's a generational next level Marta 2.0 talent...continue your  free mason Knights Templar cash grab theories about DA."   If you were running the YNTs and WNTs, you'd want to control your feeder system too.  Make sure certain things are being taught and emphasized. It's common sense.
> 
> For those that have YNT players or college freshmen that played 10 full minutes of D1 recently  and feel extra cocky about it, chill.    I've seen top players bounced or not called into camps anymore for various reasons.  I've  seen unfortunate injuries that awesome players never fully came back from so a little humility please?
> 
> And whatever your issues with someone on this board (and yes, I get it, Zoro is the self proclaimed expert on everything based on...not sure exactly), going after their kid or their college as a way to humiliate someone is disgusting.  Low.  Really effing low.  Scumbag low.  You should literally be ashamed.
> 
> The playing field has changed and DA is a leg up on getting recruited by colleges and possible YNT.  You can say it hasn't been proven, but you'd be wrong and living in the past.  There's a new reality and there's always people that deny and fears change and live in the past.
> 
> Now that I've offended hopefully everyone, Good luck to all your kids.  Hope they all maximize their talents and opportunities and end up in positive situations.


Funny.  What if a player played more than 10 minutes and is on a YNT and has been for a while?  What if like 30% of the U17 YNT the players come from small clubs?  I can't wait to see all of the crushed dreams when you realize what this is.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccermanifesto said:


> I don't think you make very much money at all if you're obsessed with the fact that coaches don't have to pay air fare.  People that make a decent living don't obsess on such things.  What neighborhood in Malibu or Bev Hills do you live in?   Or are you in the Palisades? Let's go to a Hillary Clinton fundraiser together, donate 30k,  and get our pictures taken.


You are so wrong!


----------



## soccermanifesto

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha ha.  Pretty funny.  You know nothing about me so I can only laugh at your ignorance.  Let me reply to your crap in order.
> 
> First, Cali did nothing but repost what was released to the masses.  Regardless of what I do or don't know if you believe that what was released was the whole story good for you.  Cali is pretty much making things up as he goes.  He has no experience with the national team or high level sports for that matter.  He can be blind leading the blind all he wants it doesn't affect me.
> 
> Second,  I don't assume that I know more than any US national team coach about soccer.  What I can say with 100% certainty is that I know people and processes and I can smell BS a mile away.  I also happen to know a few people.
> 
> Third,  Zoro got humiliated because he stepped into the ring with someone out of his weight class and tried to call out my player based upon his player.  What an idiot like him forgets is that he is such a narcissist that he had already given enough facts that a person with half a brain could verify the veracity of his statements.  He learned what plenty that overstate their resume have found before.  It's easy to verify your lies when they are public record.
> 
> Finally regarding my player.  You can read into what I say about my player all you want to.  Her play speaks for itself and i have no need to defend it.  Trust me this board will light up about her by the end if the season and idiots like you won't even realize she is my player.  And of course my baby is classy!  She was raised by me.
> 
> Don't hate the player hate the game!


And you know nothing about me too.  Funny that! 

I hope these boards light up about your kid. I'm assuming she's in line to play for the u-17 or u/20 World Cup.  If so, that's awesome. Your humility?  Not so much.


----------



## soccermanifesto

MakeAPlay said:


> Funny.  What if a player played more than 10 minutes and is on a YNT and has been for a while?  What if like 30% of the U17 YNT the players come from small clubs?  I can't wait to see all of the crushed dreams when you realize what this is.


wow. YNT player?  Are you the only one on this board that has one of those?  Act like you've been there before.  That's what I tell my kid. 

Bottom line, I'm good and my player is good and were blessed to be in a great situation.  I don't need to brag about it.  Hopefully you enjoy this great run she's on for as long as it lasts.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha ha.  Pretty funny.  You know nothing about me so I can only laugh at your ignorance.  Let me reply to your crap in order.
> 
> First, Cali did nothing but repost what was released to the masses.  Regardless of what I do or don't know if you believe that what was released was the whole story good for you.  Cali is pretty much making things up as he goes.  He has no experience with the national team or high level sports for that matter.  He can be blind leading the blind all he wants it doesn't affect me.
> 
> Second,  I don't assume that I know more than any US national team coach about soccer.  What I can say with 100% certainty is that I know people and processes and I can smell BS a mile away.  I also happen to know a few people.
> 
> Third,  Zoro got humiliated because he stepped into the ring with someone out of his weight class and tried to call out my player based upon his player.  What an idiot like him forgets is that he is such a narcissist that he had already given enough facts that a person with half a brain could verify the veracity of his statements.  He learned what plenty that overstate their resume have found before.  It's easy to verify your lies when they are public record.
> 
> Finally regarding my player.  You can read into what I say about my player all you want to.  Her play speaks for itself and i have no need to defend it.  Trust me this board will light up about her by the end of the season and idiots like you won't even realize she is my player.  And of course my baby is classy!  She was raised by me.
> 
> Don't hate the player hate the game!


Just because you are an offensive person is no reason why anyone here should wish ill toward your child.  However, a word to the wise is often sufficient --

*18 *Pride _goeth_ before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.

*19* Better _it is to be_ of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud.

--Proverbs 16​In my limited time as a college soccer parent, I witnessed many instances of hand wringing parents because of events and outcomes outside their players' control --

--a senior goalkeeper who suffered a concussion and then was sidelined most of the year (he started senior night) because of the hot play of his freshman replacement
--a good friend and sometimes roommate of my son who spent more time on the bench injured over his four years than he did playing
--twin players a year ahead that between them one was always injured -- the only time I saw them play in the same game was in a spring exhibition
--I had a taste of this myself in his freshman year when he tore a quad muscle in a preseason game and didn't fully recover until the season was half over

I think you will enjoy your child's play a lot more when you tone down and accept the blessings you will get, not stress over those you do not.


----------



## dfbmike

MakeAPlay said:


> Ha ha.  Pretty funny.  You know nothing about me so I can only laugh at your ignorance.  Let me reply to your crap in order.
> 
> First, Cali did nothing but repost what was released to the masses.  Regardless of what I do or don't know if you believe that what was released was the whole story good for you.  Cali is pretty much making things up as he goes.  He has no experience with the national team or high level sports for that matter.  He can be blind leading the blind all he wants it doesn't affect me.
> 
> Second,  I don't assume that I know more than any US national team coach about soccer.  What I can say with 100% certainty is that I know people and processes and I can smell BS a mile away.  I also happen to know a few people.
> 
> Third,  Zoro got humiliated because he stepped into the ring with someone out of his weight class and tried to call out my player based upon his player.  What an idiot like him forgets is that he is such a narcissist that he had already given enough facts that a person with half a brain could verify the veracity of his statements.  He learned what plenty that overstate their resume have found before.  It's easy to verify your lies when they are public record.
> 
> Finally regarding my player.  You can read into what I say about my player all you want to.  Her play speaks for itself and i have no need to defend it.  Trust me this board will light up about her by the end of the season and idiots like you won't even realize she is my player.  And of course my baby is classy!  She was raised by me.
> 
> Don't hate the player hate the game!


I think its time that you take your own advice and let "your player" do the talking on the field and stash the keyboard away for a bit.  Don't really see the need for you to come here and boast about your kids accomplishments and bash others in the process. If you have something to add from YOUR OWN playing experiences GREAT if not stop riding your kids coattail.  
your posts used to be readable to a degree, but you done completely lost your damn mind. 
Lots of accomplished athletes and former pro and semi pro players frequent this forum and the socal soccer sidelines...really no need for all this.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccermanifesto said:


> wow. YNT player?  Are you the only one on this board that has one of those?  Act like you've been there before.  That's what I tell my kid.
> 
> Bottom line, I'm good and my player is good and were blessed to be in a great situation.  I don't need to brag about it.  Hopefully you enjoy this great run she's on for as long as it lasts.


Hey I'm done with my part of this.  I have been there before so your advice isn't necessary.  I don't really care about who is on these boards to be quite honest with you and whether they have a YNT player or not is inconsequential to me.  I'm glad that your player is good.  As you implied to me let's see how long it lasts.  Lot's of bench warming former YNT players in college.


----------



## MakeAPlay

dfbmike said:


> I think its time that you take your own advice and let "your player" do the talking on the field and stash the keyboard away for a bit.  Don't really see the need for you to come here and boast about your kids accomplishments and bash others in the process. If you have something to add from YOUR OWN playing experiences GREAT if not stop riding your kids coattail.
> your posts used to be readable to a degree, but you done completely lost your damn mind.
> Lots of accomplished athletes and former pro and semi pro players frequent this forum and the socal soccer sidelines...really no need for all this.


I don't need to ride anyone's coattails but I won't get into my soccer or other sports resume.  Please do yourself a favor and stay out of my beef with Zoro, Sweetsplat or anyone else.  If you would like beef with me please PM me and we can measure each other's sporting accomplishments and our kids accomplishments and go from there.  As a matter of fact check your inbox.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The message has been sent Mike.  I included my phone number so we can talk.  The ball is in your court.


----------



## soccermanifesto

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't need to ride anyone's coattails but I won't get into my soccer or other sports resume.  Please do yourself a favor and stay out of my beef with Zoro, Sweetsplat or anyone else.  If you would like beef with me please PM me and we can measure each other's sporting accomplishments and our kids accomplishments and go from there.  As a matter of fact check your inbox.


Please.  Stop embarrassing yourself.  Stop embarrassing your daughter with your behavior.  Someone throw in the towel. 

People should start pm-ing you with their college, resume, financial statements, and kid's accomplishments???   Because clearly you have the emotional  stability to be trusted with that info.  You, like Charlie Sheen, are WIN-NING!

Unless your daughter's initial are MP or AS just shut up already because there are other players of equal caliber and equal resumes out there.  

Good luck and stay healthy all.


----------



## MessiFTW

She is bat sheet crazy when not taking her medication.  The only people who benefit are her DD's coaching staff (i.e., preseason playing time).


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> She is bat sheet crazy when not taking her medication.  The only people who benefit are her DD's coaching staff (i.e., preseason playing time).


FYI, non-conference college play began last weekend.


----------



## MessiFTW

I don't know what you mean.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Am I the only one bothered by the fact that we now have a third thread on the same subject (GDA vs. ECNL)?


----------



## dfbmike

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't need to ride anyone's coattails but I won't get into my soccer or other sports resume.  Please do yourself a favor and stay out of my beef with Zoro, Sweetsplat or anyone else.  If you would like beef with me please PM me and we can measure each other's sporting accomplishments and our kids accomplishments and go from there.  As a matter of fact check your inbox.


You are on a public forum talking trash about your daughters accomplishments in an amateur sport while belittling others with the same accomplishment...no private conversations here
Pls don't hand out checks that you cannot cash...don't go there, please...just go back a few months and take your own advice.
go take a bong rip or something and relax, you seem to be getting braver by the day
have a nice day


----------



## Sped

I love all this board.  People will literally argue over anything.


----------



## MessiFTW

dfbmike said:


> no private conversations here


I wonder if we all started PMing MAP would we be able to sing this song after?  I think so.


----------



## CaliKlines

Sped said:


> I love all this board.  People will literally argue over anything.


Are you kidding me?? No they won't.


----------



## shales1002

NoGoalItAll said:


> Are you plagiarizing from Caliklines old posts promoting National League over ECNL?


CaliKlines and I respectfully did agree on everything. Ecnl is doing the job that GDA wants to now do, with the claim that it will be "the primary" path because ECNL isn't working ??? It's a money and power grab pure and simple! Especially since they are using some of the same clubs. Honestly they should continue to improve the boys side and get that right before they try with the girls.


----------



## Soccer43

I keep hearing that "ECNL" is doing the job so why do we need GDA?  Yes, ECNL is great if you are well-off and live in a certain neighborhood.  For other great players that don't have the extra $5,000-$10,000 per year or live far from the ECNL mecca of the world they don't have that opportunity.

DOC salary may not be "lucrative" by some standards but it sure pays better than some other jobs:

Average nurse salary:  $63,000   - saves lives
average police officer salary:  $67,505  - protects lives
average mental health therapist:  $56,898 - keeps people safe and functioning in the world
average teacher salary:  $67,610  - teaches people how to be smart, good people in the world
average DOC salary:  over $140,000?  - puts money in their pocket, playing off the dreams of children and manipulating parents.


----------



## bababooey

Soccer43 said:


> I keep hearing that "ECNL" is doing the job so why do we need GDA?  Yes, ECNL is great if you are well-off and live in a certain neighborhood.  For other great players that don't have the extra $5,000-$10,000 per year or live far from the ECNL mecca of the world they don't have that opportunity.
> 
> DOC salary may not be "lucrative" by some standards but it sure pays better than some other jobs:
> 
> Average nurse salary:  $63,000   - saves lives
> average police officer salary:  $67,505  - protects lives
> average mental health therapist:  $56,898 - keeps people safe and functioning in the world
> average teacher salary:  $67,610  - teaches people how to be smart, good people in the world
> average DOC salary:  over $140,000?  - puts money in their pocket, playing off the dreams of children and manipulating parents.


I completely agree that a police officer, nurse or school teacher should make more money than any DOC, but the reality is that there are far fewer DOC's than teachers, cops or nurses. Just another example of capitalism at its best.

Does it make any sense that sports stars make millions upon millions for playing a child's game? While they provide entertainment for lots and lots of us, they don't save lives, protect lives or teach our children what really matters in life.

Back on point, ECNL is quite expensive and in turn excludes some very worthy players and parents (not to mention geographic limitations).

Players outside of Boys/Girls DA and ECNL can make it to YNT or college, but it is much harder to get noticed in those scenarios.


----------



## espola

bababooey said:


> I completely agree that a police officer, nurse or school teacher should make more money than any DOC, but the reality is that there are far fewer DOC's than teachers, cops or nurses. Just another example of capitalism at its best.
> 
> Does it make any sense that sports stars make millions upon millions for playing a child's game? While they provide entertainment for lots and lots of us, they don't save lives, protect lives or teach our children what really matters in life.
> 
> Back on point, ECNL is quite expensive and in turn excludes some very worthy players and parents (not to mention geographic limitations).
> 
> Players outside of Boys/Girls DA and ECNL can make it to YNT or college, but it is much harder to get noticed in those scenarios.


Free market.


----------



## 3JMommy

shales1002 said:


> The key word is "Primary".  There are many states without a GDA with girls currently on the YNT or in the pool. So, will those girls no longer be needed based on geography? Sorry it's all propaganda, and top talent will be discovered regardless of league. Besides players and parents will have a say so about the process. I personally know several girls in private schools on scholarship for soccer. Will they stop playing high school, lose their scholarships, and play GDA because US Soccer said so?


Great point!


----------



## Juggle Luv

If current registration is with an ECNL team that will not be academy next year, but player would like to switch to an academy club, what is the process?  When can a player be released from ECNL?  Do they need to be released or can they just join a new club under the academy umbrella?


----------



## madcow

Juggle Luv said:


> If current registration is with an ECNL team that will not be academy next year, but player would like to switch to an academy club, what is the process?  When can a player be released from ECNL?  Do they need to be released or can they just join a new club under the academy umbrella?


I could be wrong, but you can leave whenever you want. They are 2 different gaming circuits. ECNL has a roster freeze in May. If you are moving before the end of this season, I think it would come down to when the DA only club has their CalSouth roster freeze date (assuming that club is CalSouth).

Things become trickier if you are moving from one ECNL club to another or one Cal South club to another (as both have rules and deadlines as to if/when you can transfer).

If you are moving after both leagues are done, then all bets are off and you are free to do what you want.


----------



## meatsweats

Juggle Luv said:


> If current registration is with an ECNL team that will not be academy next year, but player would like to switch to an academy club, what is the process?  When can a player be released from ECNL?  Do they need to be released or can they just join a new club under the academy umbrella?


If you are wanting to move to a DA club that is not ECNL currently, you are free. However, moving from ECNL to ECNL requires you to wait till May 1.


----------



## Barcellonalover

Does anyone think that there will be any more announcements about a few more DA clubs?  Does Arsenal or Strikers have a chance of DA or are there enough clubs in the market with DA status?


----------



## Juggle Luv

meatsweats said:


> If you are wanting to move to a DA club that is not ECNL currently, you are free. However, moving from ECNL to ECNL requires you to wait till May 1.


Not necessarily!  If both DoC's sign off on a "transfer" from one ECNL to the other and the commissioner approves, then one can move from one ECNL team to the other within the season.  If the current DoC refuses the release, then the commissioner can over-rule.  Not sure yet if their is an avenue for parents to state their argument to the commissioner.  We definitely have an argument that will be making it's way to the commissioner if our DD's transfer request is rejected!


----------



## meatsweats

Juggle Luv said:


> Not necessarily!  If both DoC's sign off on a "transfer" from one ECNL to the other and the commissioner approves, then one can move from one ECNL team to the other within the season.  If the current DoC refuses the release, then the commissioner can over-rule.  Not sure yet if their is an avenue for parents to state their argument to the commissioner.  We definitely have an argument that will be making it's way to the commissioner if our DD's transfer request is rejected!


I would love to hear how that plays out. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## Juggle Luv

meatsweats said:


> I would love to hear how that plays out. Please keep us all posted.


We'll definitely post if we are denied!  We'll name names and all that!  It's absolutely ridiculous that a coach can lie to your face repeatedly, take your -4K plus investment in your DD's future (for a single year) and then say something totally different.


----------



## Juggle Luv

Juggle Luv said:


> We'll definitely post if we are denied!  We'll name names and all that!  It's absolutely ridiculous that a coach can lie to your face repeatedly, take your -4K plus investment in your DD's future (for a single year) and then say something totally different.


By the way, we left because the hour ride home was really long with our dd in tears the entire way!  It was a bit difficult to swollow the monetary loss, but now we are saving $ by not having to commute 2 hours to each practice.  We've paid all club fees, team fees, volunteer fees, fundraising fees, etc.  The club cannot deny us a request to transfer based on financials.  

So, I pose the question, why might a transfer be denied?  Why would any coach want to deny a child from continuing development at their appropriate level and position?


----------



## meatsweats

Juggle Luv said:


> By the way, we left because the hour ride home was really long with our dd in tears the entire way!  It was a bit difficult to swollow the monetary loss, but now we are saving $ by not having to commute 2 hours to each practice.  We've paid all club fees, team fees, volunteer fees, fundraising fees, etc.  The club cannot deny us a request to transfer based on financials.
> 
> So, I pose the question, why might a transfer be denied?  Why would any coach want to deny a child from continuing development at their appropriate level and position?


I can only say from my experience in ECNL, it's also a big pissing match. We had looked to leave a club and were reminded, "very heavy handedly" that our release date was May 1. I agree, everyone should be thinking of the players best fit, but the clubs and coaches are more concerned about the bottom line and reputation. Sounds like your situation is not very pretty. I wish your DD the best in her future soccer club and career. Sorry you lost $$, but having your kiddo be happy and thriving, priceless.


----------



## Juggle Luv

meatsweats said:


> I can only say from my experience in ECNL, it's also a big pissing match. We had looked to leave a club and were reminded, "very heavy handedly" that our release date was May 1. I agree, everyone should be thinking of the players best fit, but the clubs and coaches are more concerned about the bottom line and reputation. Sounds like your situation is not very pretty. I wish your DD the best in her future soccer club and career. Sorry you lost $$, but having your kiddo be happy and thriving, priceless.[/QUOTE
> 
> Huge pissing match!  We are going to end up naming the biggest pisser as our dd is our youngest and last involved for the last 15 years


----------



## gkrent

I bet I can guess what club and who in one try


----------



## meatsweats

gkrent said:


> I bet I can guess what club and who in one try


Let's hear it!


----------



## bababooey

Best of luck JL. I don't know all of the background here, but I do hope everything works out best for you and your player.

I really wish all leagues, coaches, DOC's, Cal South, etc. would do what is best for the player, not the club. I realize that not everything is black and white, but when the player suffers due to a "club policy" or "gaming circuit policy", then things have gone wrong.

Let the kids play!


----------



## meatsweats

http://lagalaxysd.com/girls-da/

I just had a friend forward this to me. In LA Galaxy SD's DA FAQ's, they say the following:

"Q. _Can players play high school or in outside competition?_
*A. Players can play in high school, however if they play in high school they will be excluded from DA events, regular season games and training during the high school season."*

_Is this possible and are clubs/players really going to be able to do this. Anyone heard this from their own DOC or coach? We were told that DA means no HS or outside sport, period! Just curious, because that is the biggest concern most players have when deciding between DA vs. staying with ECNL._

https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/ah93rip3n7tajj9mhcn3amro5405rqoy
USSF Development Regulations say this:

"5. Academy Players currently registered with an Academy Club have committed to forgoparticipating in both the Academy and high school soccer.  Players who participate in high school soccerare ineligible to participate in Academy practice and competition during that same season.  Only playerswho have been granted a waiver by the League Office will be allowed to remain on their clubs Academyroster during the high school soccer season. This waiver must be requested before September 4, 2015 tobe considered for the roster exemption.

*Players registered with a Development Academy club will not be allowed to re-enter the program during the same season after participating in the high school season with their current or a different Academy Club."*


----------



## Juggle Luv

Juggle Luv said:


> By the way, we left because the hour ride home was really long with our dd in tears the entire way!  It was a bit difficult to swollow the monetary loss, but now we are saving $ by not having to commute 2 hours to each practice.  We've paid all club fees, team fees, volunteer fees, fundraising fees, etc.  The club cannot deny us a request to transfer based on financials.
> 
> So, I pose the question, why might a transfer be denied?  Why would any coach want to deny a child from continuing development at their appropriate level and position?


"Our" club says that the transfer can only be approved if we've relocated.  The rules say that is only one  of four things that the commissioner will consider in approving a transfer.  #letthekidsplay


----------



## Juggle Luv

meatsweats said:


> http://lagalaxysd.com/girls-da/
> 
> I just had a friend forward this to me. In LA Galaxy SD's DA FAQ's, they say the following:
> 
> "Q. _Can players play high school or in outside competition?_
> *A. Players can play in high school, however if they play in high school they will be excluded from DA events, regular season games and training during the high school season."*
> 
> _Is this possible and are clubs/players really going to be able to do this. Anyone heard this from their own DOC or coach? We were told that DA means no HS or outside sport, period! Just curious, because that is the biggest concern most players have when deciding between DA vs. staying with ECNL._
> 
> https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/ah93rip3n7tajj9mhcn3amro5405rqoy
> USSF Development Regulations say this:
> 
> "5. Academy Players currently registered with an Academy Club have committed to forgoparticipating in both the Academy and high school soccer.  Players who participate in high school soccerare ineligible to participate in Academy practice and competition during that same season.  Only playerswho have been granted a waiver by the League Office will be allowed to remain on their clubs Academyroster during the high school soccer season. This waiver must be requested before September 4, 2015 tobe considered for the roster exemption.
> 
> *Players registered with a Development Academy club will not be allowed to re-enter the program during the same season after participating in the high school season with their current or a different Academy Club."*


We heard this straight out of the Carlsbad's DoC's mouth.  

We've invested tons of money towards ECNL, only to be lied to by the coach.  Now, her DoC is trying his best to keep our dd from playing, citing that transfers can only be approved if you have relocated.  I urge everyone to understand the commitment that they are making to ECNL and read the rules (they were posted a few weeks ago, not very helpful for our situation).  However, if your dd is ECNL, she can't even step on a tryout field for a club that is both Academy and ECNL except during a two month ECNL approved window!


----------



## NoGoal

Juggle Luv said:


> We heard this straight out of the Carlsbad's DoC's mouth.
> 
> We've invested tons of money towards ECNL, only to be lied to by the coach.  Now, her DoC is trying his best to keep our dd from playing, citing that transfers can only be approved if you have relocated.  I urge everyone to understand the commitment that they are making to ECNL and read the rules (they were posted a few weeks ago, not very helpful for our situation).  However, if your dd is ECNL, she can't even step on a tryout field for a club that is both Academy and ECNL except during a two month ECNL approved window!


I know of a few ECNL players who have transferred mid-season.  If you are NOT a headache parent, leave in good terms, and both DOC's approve the transfer it can happen.


----------



## Juggle Luv

meatsweats said:


> I can only say from my experience in ECNL, it's also a big pissing match. We had looked to leave a club and were reminded, "very heavy handedly" that our release date was May 1. I agree, everyone should be thinking of the players best fit, but the clubs and coaches are more concerned about the bottom line and reputation. Sounds like your situation is not very pretty. I wish your DD the best in her future soccer club and career. Sorry you lost $$, but having your kiddo be happy and thriving, priceless.


The problem is that she is not happy and thriving.  She just wants to PLAY!  A certain club is permitting her from doing so!


----------



## Juggle Luv

NoGoal said:


> I know of a few ECNL players who have transferred mid-season.  If you are NOT a headache parent, leave in good terms, and both DOC's approve the transfer it can happen.


That's what we were told.  In fact, the "new" club suggested that we work with our team manager because their family had just gone through this process.  Sigh!


----------



## Juggle Luv

NoGoal said:


> I know of a few ECNL players who have transferred mid-season.  If you are NOT a headache parent, leave in good terms, and both DOC's approve the transfer it can happen.


Thanks!  So they are full of s***!


----------



## NoGoal

Juggle Luv said:


> Thanks!  So they are full of s***!


Your coach, DOC or both are just being a jerk!


----------



## Juggle Luv

NoGoal said:


> Your coach, DOC or both are just being a jerk!


Coach is the DoC!  You have no idea what a jerk he has been!  We very nicely told him that our daughter was not happy and our intentions to leave.  He responded with a nasty e-mail!  This will all be shared soon, as this DoC lied to our face repeatedly and his e-mail to us proves it!


----------



## Juggle Luv

meatsweats said:


> If you are wanting to move to a DA club that is not ECNL currently, you are free. However, moving from ECNL to ECNL requires you to wait till May 1.


Thank you!


----------



## Juggle Luv

NoGoal said:


> I know of a few ECNL players who have transferred mid-season.  If you are NOT a headache parent, leave in good terms, and both DOC's approve the transfer it can happen.


And when you are wanting to leave a club, you are usually upset!  We took great care to communicate nicely!  #dumbfounded #DoCtobenamed


----------



## Juggle Luv

Update:  Still no reply from the DoC.  We asked for a phone call days ago


----------



## Juggle Luv

Academy is the way to go!  Just look at where the 1998 boys have landed!  Or perhaps, that was due to the coach?


----------



## NoGoal

Juggle Luv said:


> And when you are wanting to leave a club, you are usually upset!  We took great care to communicate nicely!  #dumbfounded #DoCtobenamed


That sucks, because the coach is taking it personal and punishing your DD.


----------



## gkrent

Juggle Luv said:


> Coach is the DoC!  You have no idea what a jerk he has been!  We very nicely told him that our daughter was not happy and our intentions to leave.  He responded with a nasty e-mail!  This will all be shared soon, as this DoC lied to our face repeatedly and his e-mail to us proves it!


I now know for SURE who this is.  Key words were "nasty email"


----------



## meatsweats

Juggle Luv said:


> We heard this straight out of the Carlsbad's DoC's mouth.
> 
> We've invested tons of money towards ECNL, only to be lied to by the coach.  Now, her DoC is trying his best to keep our dd from playing, citing that transfers can only be approved if you have relocated.  I urge everyone to understand the commitment that they are making to ECNL and read the rules (they were posted a few weeks ago, not very helpful for our situation).  However, if your dd is ECNL, she can't even step on a tryout field for a club that is both Academy and ECNL except during a two month ECNL approved window!


I wouldn't bash ECNL. Soccer world is small. Be careful. A lot of ECNL clubs also are DA's now.

Anyway, I'm more concerned about future HS rules and what is or isn't truly allowed and what clubs are selling to potential DA players. (see above post)

As for ECNL and tryout rules, they have been in place for a reason, I get that. But it's not to the benefit of the player. The DA will be no different, if not more harsh! So I assume, reading the USSF regulations.


----------



## 3thatplay

Juggle Luv said:


> We heard this straight out of the Carlsbad's DoC's mouth.
> 
> We've invested tons of money towards ECNL, only to be lied to by the coach.  Now, her DoC is trying his best to keep our dd from playing, citing that transfers can only be approved if you have relocated.  I urge everyone to understand the commitment that they are making to ECNL and read the rules (they were posted a few weeks ago, not very helpful for our situation).  However, if your dd is ECNL, she can't even step on a tryout field for a club that is both Academy and ECNL except during a two month ECNL approved window!


Slide 6 of the Girls DA Webinar states that players can play HS for now but later they will be prohibited.


----------



## Glen

3thatplay said:


> View attachment 234
> 
> Slide 6 of the Girls DA Webinar states that players can play HS for now but later they will be prohibited.View attachment 234


On the boys side, you can also request an exemption to play HS soccer if you are on scholarship at a private school and the scholarship is connected to you playing soccer for the school.


----------



## mahrez

Glen said:


> On the boys side, you can also request an exemption to play HS soccer if you are on scholarship at a private school and the scholarship is connected to you playing soccer for the school.


You can play HS but once you go inactive on the roster I haven't seen anybody returning. In other words up into HS starts player can be full-time da but after HS ends it's often too late to get back on the active roster or the team has used up all the adds

Once on a roster DA players have to ask permission to tryout or train for/with any other DA teams. Approval & proper notification to the league and all parties must be done otherwise a transfer can be rejected.


----------



## espola

3thatplay said:


> Slide 6 of the Girls DA Webinar states that players can play HS for now but later they will be prohibited.


They can't "prohibit" any player from playing high school.  However, they can prohibit a player from coming back after playing high school.


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> On the boys side, you can also request an exemption to play HS soccer if you are on scholarship at a private school and the scholarship is connected to you playing soccer for the school.


Before doing that, make sure it is legal in your CIF Section (or other sports authority) for the school to offer athletic scholarships.


----------



## mahrez

espola said:


> They can't "prohibit" any player from playing high school.  However, they can prohibit a player from coming back after playing high school.


Bingo and that's what happens


----------



## Harrypotter03

Does anyone know if you are in a DA program, If you can play other sports in high school besides soccer?


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/match-fit-academy-fc-declines-girls-da-invite-sticks-with-ecnl/


----------



## MakeAPlay

With LA Galaxy fully funding their DA there could be some unintended consequences.  If a program can't fully fund the playing field isn't level.  Not sure if a club wants to be at a disadvantage where a DA close cold poach players after the fact by offering paid roster spots to their top players.  Chaos could reign.  Didn't two guys win the Nobel Prize in Economics this year working on a similar subject?


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> With LA Galaxy fully funding their DA there could be some unintended consequences.  If a program can't fully fund the playing field isn't level.  Not sure if a club wants to be at a disadvantage where a DA close cold poach players after the fact by offering paid roster spots to their top players.  Chaos could reign.  Didn't two guys win the Nobel Prize in Economics this year working on a similar subject?


You only need look at the Boys Academies in Socal to witness the results. 

The most interesting point made by Match Fit to me is their comment about level of competition for the non-DA teams.  While true, I am not sure what staying in the ECNL will do for them if the other clubs in the over-saturated market move to the DA.  

Similarly, adding a new DA league in any market, even Socal, will have a very negative impact on the level of competition in the remaining leagues.  DA teams playing in their academy league, ECNL teams (primarily B teams from ECNL/DA clubs) playing in ECNL, and one can only wonder what SCDSL Flight One, CRL and CSL Premier will be like.  Not to mention National League. There are too many leagues.

Or are the rumors true --  will ECNL pull a CSL and demand top teams play in their league, or leave?


----------



## Kicknit22

I could be dead wrong, or maybe it's wishful thinking, but I thought I read somewhere that Girls DA would not start informing the NO HS rule for a couple years. Am I wrong?


----------



## gkrent

Kicknit22 said:


> I could be dead wrong, or maybe it's wishful thinking, but I thought I read somewhere that Girls DA would not start informing the NO HS rule for a couple years. Am I wrong?


The DA may not enforce it but I know some clubs planning on enforcing it right out of the gate.


----------



## Kicknit22

LMAO, I know where I read that! Earlier in this thread! Thanks 3TP


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GDA is falling apart in Nor cal.  Teams pulling out.  Time for ECNL put their foot on US SOccer's neck.  

ECNL or you are gone.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

CIF will protect high school soccer and will have no problem going head to head with US Soccer.  It will be war.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> CIF will protect high school soccer and will have no problem going head to head with US Soccer.  It will be war.


No more than it is now.  Because CIF is composed of public schools (and some private schools that wish to compete with CIF cannot public schools) they are constrained by laws that do not apply to USSF or US Club Soccer.  CIF cannot prohibit players from participating in extra-curricular activities any more than they do now, which is limited to making them ineligible to play on CIF-sanctioned teams and forfeit games in which they play.  About the only weapon they have left is the ODP exemptions, and eliminating that would lose a battle starting at the school board level.


----------



## Justafan

eastbaysoccer said:


> GDA is falling apart in Nor cal.  Teams pulling out.  Time for ECNL put their foot on US SOccer's neck.
> 
> ECNL or you are gone.



Which ones?


----------



## Bananacorner

eastbaysoccer said:


> GDA is falling apart in Nor cal.  Teams pulling out.  Time for ECNL put their foot on US SOccer's neck.
> 
> ECNL or you are gone.


Ha, Nice try "ECNL"  I recognize your gloom and doom about GDA from Nocal discussion board.


----------



## timmyh

It's been said that in order for a DA club to retain their ECNL spot and be allowed to put their 2nd teams into the ECNL, they must have at least 3 teams from the club make the Champions League this year.
I wonder how many clubs won't make the cut and will willingly forego the DA and simply keep their ECNL spot?


----------



## Dos Equis

timmyh said:


> It's been said that in order for a DA club to retain their ECNL spot and be allowed to put their 2nd teams into the ECNL, they must have at least 3 teams from the club make the Champions League this year.
> I wonder how many clubs won't make the cut and will willingly forego the DA and simply keep their ECNL spot?


At some point, let us hope the ECNL will clearly state their policy regarding DA clubs and their B teams participating in the league.


----------

